# Topics > Related topics > AI education >  Applied Machine Learning Course, AAIC Technologies Private Limited, Hyderabad, India

## Airicist

appliedaicourse.com

youtube.com/AppliedAICourse

facebook.com/appliedaicourse

twitter.com/appliedaicourse

linkedin.com/company/aaic-technologies-private-limited

Director - Varri Murali Krishna

----------

